# Going deep October 12-15



## graybow77 (Jun 18, 2008)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=514394

Leaving Pecan Island(S. of Lafayette,LA) Saturday return Tuesday morn early for deep dropping(tile,grouper), tuna, amberjack, and bluewater trolling. Room for one maybe two - 35ft Carollina Classic with all the goodies(sat phone etc) Share expenses email [email protected] or Text 337 396 8623 for details, Mike Luttrell if interested. All this will be pending pending weather. This is on Cap. Pete Heberts boat...Thanks


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

If anybody can make this trip you wont be disappointed. You will have a good time and do a whole lot of fishing for not much money. We have literally filled the boat with quality fish the last few times out.


----------



## graybow77 (Jun 18, 2008)

Only one spot left. Thanks guys


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

So tempting... I went with Pete a few months back...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## graybow77 (Jun 18, 2008)

all full unless some one backs out last min.....Thanks


----------

